# Space and Time distortion



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of online searches on DP/DR. I feel I have been experiencing this from the age of 8 or 9 in some form or another. One aspect I experience that some associate with DR is deja vu (Time distortion as I call it.) I don't know if this is an accurate description, but it seems as if my conscience mind is lagging behind present reality so when it catches up so to speak, it felt that I saw or knew what had happened before. As if I had precognition.

However, the most extreme is what I refer to as space distortion, as if my conscious mind were existing outside myself, detached from present activities. The closest description I have read of this people refer to as 'out of body.' I was fully aware of what I was doing each time I experienced this but, felt that my physical actions were on automatic, robotic.

I have long felt I perceived the world differently from others, but I felt they were the ones that were off, but now I find that it might be me. I may have been this way so long that I don't know what normal is. I don't feel like I'm in a fog or the like, but I have many other feelings that I am yet to nail down.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

m&m said:


> I have long felt I perceived the world differently from others, but I felt they were the ones that were off, but now I find that it might be me. I may have been this way so long that I don't know what normal is. I don't feel like I'm in a fog or the like, but I have many other feelings that I am yet to nail down.


I've been like this as long as I can remember although it is so low level nowadays it doesn't interfere with my daily life. 
The strange thing for me is not being different but not being so different as I thought I was after all. 
Sure, it took a long time to work out that how I was seeing the world, with my daytime hypnagogic flash card moments, the autoscopic oddity of looking on rather than just being, the eternally diverted self-scrutiny machine,.. was different and not to be mentioned in public. The mind blowing part for me was finding that at the very least 1 % of people around the world operate in the same way. (well, in Western cultures, and 1 % is probably quite a cautious estimate.. some studies go higher than 2.5 %).

It 's always good having more people trying to nail things down round here









Welcome to the board and have a great start to the new week!


----------



## curseofconstantsight (Feb 8, 2010)

m&m said:


> I have been doing a lot of online searches on DP/DR. I feel I have been experiencing this from the age of 8 or 9 in some form or another. One aspect I experience that some associate with DR is deja vu (Time distortion as I call it.) I don't know if this is an accurate description, but it seems as if my conscience mind is lagging behind present reality so when it catches up so to speak, it felt that I saw or knew what had happened before. As if I had precognition.


I hear ya on the deja vu... or at least I used to... I had what I had called, and some other DPers as well, deja vu that wouldn't go away! VERY unsettling. What also used to really unnerve me was, what you may call precognition, constant coincidence. I would think of something and shortly thereafter, sometimes minutes, other times hours, an incidence would occur.... or I would be working on a crossword puzzle and as I came on a word it would coincide with what was on the television, radio or what someone nearby was saying... this is referred clinically as delusion of reference...

I have found medication that helps me cope with all these and thankfully so... If you would like to know I can PM you the info...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

//posted in error. Doh.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

curseofconstantsight said:


> I hear ya on the deja vu... or at least I used to... I had what I had called, and some other DPers as well, deja vu that wouldn't go away! VERY unsettling. What also used to really unnerve me was, what you may call precognition, constant coincidence. I would think of something and shortly thereafter, sometimes minutes, other times hours, an incidence would occur.... or I would be working on a crossword puzzle and as I came on a word it would coincide with what was on the television, radio or what someone nearby was saying... this is referred clinically as delusion of reference...
> 
> I have found medication that helps me cope with all these and thankfully so... If you would like to know I can PM you the info...


My episodes are not to the point I am moved to seek medication. The deja vu has never been unsettling to me, especially since I know what might be causing it. The 'out of body' episodes while unsettling never continued for more than 10 minutes and are rare, usually caused by some expected stress. People who had to endure this for longer periods, usually report it after smoking marijuana, which I have never done.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I get that deja vu and precognition stuff but only very shortly after I originally think of something. Too bad, I wish I could have some precognition for the lottery lol. Hmmm, if anybody here ever has any numbers come into his head for no reason (preferably six numbers from 1 to 49) feel free to message me. And if I win the beer's on me


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

flat said:


> I get that deja vu and precognition stuff but only very shortly after I originally think of something. Too bad, I wish I could have some precognition for the lottery lol. Hmmm, if anybody here ever has any numbers come into his head for no reason (preferably six numbers from 1 to 49) feel free to message me. And if I win the beer's on me


I think by definition 'deja vu' is always in the moment. You don't come up with six numbers from 1 to 49 and then minutes, hours, days later when you see them think you knew them.

As you experience the numbers, you have the strong sense that you knew the numbers. (sorry I have never sensed numbers, mainly places or events.)


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

well I guess no beer for you >=|


----------



## Xavier Blu (Mar 15, 2010)

I know what you guys mean. It makes me go crazy.


----------

